# My lovely kid Auric left us forever :(



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I feel your pain and I know it's very hard when we have to say goodbye. Auric was a handsome boy and he died way to soon. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Auric.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

My heart hurts for y'all. Way too young and to have gone through so much. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Auric.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly Auric, you were a handsome boy.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What amazing love you gave your boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Auric, he was really a beautiful boy. 
I believe he is whole again and enjoying life again as he once did when he was young. 

Godspeed Auric


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Auric.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of gorgeous Auric. Another golden gone way too soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your gorgeous boy. How heartbreaking.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for what your family and your beautiful boy have had to endure, leading up to his tragic loss.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet boy. I wish there was something that could have helped him. He's running free of all the seizures now...


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. It is especially tragic to lose such a beautiful baby at such a young age, but we never have enough time to make the loss less painful. Run free sweet Auric and I know all our departed fur babies will keep you company.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coolboy*

I read your story about Auric and how much you loved him. I have tears in my eyes,, he was way too young! I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear will take care of him at the Rainbow Bridge. 

I added his name to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry your hearts are broken. Auric sounds like one-of-a-kind and was so young. He was lucky to have had the love of your wonderful family looking after him. There are many here who understand and care.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Auric. He was beautiful and was way too young. I can truly say like too many others on this forum that I understand and feel your pain. I lost my sweet 12 YO Harley last Thursday and my 9 YO Cosmo last November. Just take one day at a time and as time passes you will be able to remember him with a smile instead of tears. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a handsome boy. I feel your pain. I lost my best friend and constant companion, Sarge, on July 24th. He was just shy of 8 years old, and died suddenly. You have come to the right place to mourn. The people here are amazing. Most have already gone through what we are going through.
Buddy


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

oh, he was beautiful!
run free,sweet Auric,run free


----------



## coolboy007 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for your wishes people, am glad to have come to this forum. Only dog lovers can understand the pain, for others he was just a dog. 

Still remember that episode from last month, my dad was lying with him and he casually told him - "Auric, if you have to go son, please go by yourself but please never make us euthanize you, it would be impossible to live the whole life thinking that we had to put you down". Auric was such a sweet kid, he went out on his own, very peacefully, very calmly.

Feel bad for my mother, she is inconsolable because Auric used to be with her 24*7 and she still can not accept the fact that Auric has left her alone. I have taken a leave for 7 days to spend time with her but the absence of a lovely four legged creature can not be fulfilled by humans.

Our vet suggested to get her a new dog but i have declined, it is neither fair for Auric and nor for the new puppy. A month or two down the line, i may think of bringing doggy love in our family but currently it is too soon.

Going to an animal shelter tomorrow to donate all Auric's toys,food and clothes and have asked them to sponsor the food for all 100-150 dogs from my side, in the loving memory of my kid.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to read of your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you and your family. Auric was far too young to go. We have far too much experience with Golden seizures and know that they are just devastating to witness. I can't imagine a dog having clusters as massive as his and having any quality of life left. Your boy certainly knew and knows about your love for him.

Peace be with you as it surely is with Auric.


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

This is heartbreaking, so sorry to hear this. You are right, your angel Auric is in a better place right now. No more seizures or pain. I hope you find comfort during this difficult time. You and your family will be in pain and healing for a long, long time. My angel, Belle passed last November (2015) and the pain is still sharp. Auric was a beautiful, young boy. I know Belle has welcomed him and they are playing together now.


----------



## coolboy007 (Jun 19, 2008)

Had a small event today, family/friends who loved Auric like us came over and offered their prayers so that Auric's soul rests in peace.

I have seen in these last 4 days that living without a Golden in my life would be impossible, life feels so sad without the love of our lovely kids. I have already mailed a few NGO's if they have any golden up for adoption, do not want to lose my mother as she feels very lonely right now and cries the whole day for Auric. Do not know when is the right time to get another golden but i am really sure that i would not be able to live without a lovely baby in my life.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's hard losing them but I know what you are saying about living without another. I got a puppy about three months after I lost my Allie Bean. It did help to mend my broken heart. I know we can never replace the one we lost and we will forever miss them but for me life without a golden just seemed way to lonely.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Rest in peace Auric. Your life on earth was short but look how much love you brought to your humans. Today is one month since Mel left us and I know exactly how you feel. Mel was our fur daughter. My 85 year old mother, although she could not look after Mel, she was with Mel 24*7. A therapy dog in a way, so she feels the emptiness perhaps more than me. We made plans to do a lot of travelling this year and perhaps by Christmas we wil adopt another fur baby.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss...Auric was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. He had to endure so much but it sounds like he had the best life possible with lots of love. Hope the happy memories soon out number the painful ones.


----------

